
Building Problem Solvers (1993) - callmekit
http://www.qrg.northwestern.edu/BPS/readme.html
======
brudgers
Direct link to PDF: [http://www.qrg.northwestern.edu/bps/BPS-
Searchable.pdf](http://www.qrg.northwestern.edu/bps/BPS-Searchable.pdf)

------
icu
Thank you for posting this link on HN :-)

~~~
pjmorris
Your comment was intriguing enough to get me to go look at the book... which
led me to download it and its source code in to my good intentions folder. I'd
love to hear more about your enthusiasm, as a prompt to eventually rescue the
book from my good intentions folder, as things tend to accumulate there.

